# How to prepare for the first trip to the groomer?



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

So, Holly and JC will be getting professionally groomed for the first time soon. I went in to a few places to tours around and see their work. I picked out a good place and I can't wait for them to go in. I was super impressed with this place and their eagerness to answer all of my questions (as well as asking about my dogs too).

Since they're papillons, they're not going to get much trimming. I just want a sanitary trim on them and around their feet. Since I wasn't sure what they're going to be using on them I have been getting them used to the sounds of clippers and scissors, and a blow dryer. I can do their nails and anal glands by myself, so I'm not worried about them being worried by that.

For the most part they're easy going with other people handling them. They generally do okay in new places. 

So is there anything else to do that might help prepare them for being groomed? 
I'm wishing I would have thought to bring them in when they were puppies, but I didn't think I'd ever want to have them groomed in the future.

I guess I'm just paranoid about leaving them somewhere they've never been for 6 hours.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, 6 hours to groom a papillon? That's a while! Cadence is usually done at the groomer's within 45 minutes 

I think you should bring them hiking/long walk/jogging before.. just to tire them out. Cadence does a lot better at the groomer's when he's tired and doesn't have so much energy to fight the scissors and to be bothered by the loud noises the dryers make. Lol.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i agree with getting them worn out before they go to the groomers. they will be more calm.

6 hrs to groom a pap? that just doesnt make since. We get our paps done in about an hour. I would hate to keep someones dog caged up at the groomers for that long if unnecessary!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

They told me groom times usually go from 2-3 hours per dog and since it's their first time they're going to take it at the dog's pace.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

yikes, paps are generally 30-60 min dogs to do, and spending an hour on a pap is pretty darn long really, that'd be a wriggly dog that I took the time to work with for a while to take that long....

I do often say to the owner, leave them with me for 1.5 hours, because I don't expect it to take more than an hour, but when I work alone I'm also answering the phone, checking in and sending out dogs, and dealing with walk-in customers who want info or a nail trim etc, so time can get away sometimes!!! For 2 paps, I'd be telling the owner it won't take more than 2 hours to do their babies. I could understand a slower groomer perhaps giving up to 3 hours cos they're not sure of how long they'll take being new etc, but *6* hours is a bit excessive, I only work an 8-10 hour day so I like to do more than 3 dogs! lol


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

thats why i tell people 1 hr for a pap. i am trying to send dogs home, answer phones, etc.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

It takes me 4 hours to groom a poodle in show coat from start to finish.
Bath, dry, scissor and clip.

6 hours to groom a papillon is honestly... ludicrous.

You say you have been preparing for sounds of scissors and dryers but I will just run through what I do anyway. 

To prepare your dog for its first groom I would suggest standing your dog on a table (just in your dining room will do) and give her a brush, just for a few minutes at first.
Put her down and tell her she is good and give a treat.
I find the table is what scares a lot of dogs more than the procedures sometimes, a lot of dogs have never been off the ground.

Later in the day put the dog back on the table and grab a hand dryer.
Just turn the dry on and hold it away from the dog.
This will get it used to a loud whirring noise being near it.
Again, put the dog on the ground afterwards and give lots of praise.

Once they are used to that practice holding the dryer (on cool setting) on the dogs back (not near the face) and move it around.
Work your way up to the face last as that is the part most dogs HATE.

You will need to do this many times for it to be effective. Some dogs are fine straight away, others can take a few weeks.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I usually bathe them in the kitchen sink because bending on the bathtub hurts my back too much. Then I put a board over the sink and have them stand on that, so they are used to standing way off the ground.

I did take them to get groomed. They did really good and I was super happy with the way they looked and smelled. 
I dropped them off at 9, and got a call at 2:30. So it took 5 1/2 hours. Should this be an alarm going off in my head? 
I didn't know the protocol for having a dog groomed and usually what goes on. The only other time we took a dog to the groomer was my first Aussie when I was maybe 7 or 8 and we dropped her off at the groomer at 7:30 am and didn't get to pick her up until maybe 5:30 (I remember waiting for the phone call all day lol).


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

most likely your groomer likes to get ALL dogs dropped off by 9am in the morning, which is likely why she took so long to do them; because she probably didn't even start on them until well after lunch. 
Personally I don't like have a full days worth of dog sitting around when they could have stayed home for a few hours more! If I'm really busy, I will often try to get most dogs coming in first thing, and leaving or coming in at lunch time, so I'm not having to drop everything every half hour to check in or check out each dog, but I see no point taking a dog in at 9am if it's not going to be done until the afternoon UNLESS it was pre-arranged that way for the owners convenience (I have a lot of people who live out of town, and I effectively babysit their dog until their appointment later in teh day, while mum goes shopping! haha)


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

To add to the posts, I have a poodle (15lbs so not too big, but reasonably the same size as the OP)
I used to take him to *****(popular nationwide US chain) to get groomed, probably for his first 2 years he went to see the same person who ended up moving to a different store to take position as grooming manager, but she still took the time to groom Ocsi for me. I had a great relationship with the groomer, so I think she would give me opportunities that are not very common in the industry. She ALWAYS allowed me to stay in the waiting area as she groomed my dog.

I think in total grooming for Ocsi might have taken 3 hours- this was a FULL groom i.e., bath, brush, blow dry, all over body clipping, face/ feet/ base of tail shave, and nail trim. The only portion of the grooming I didn't observe was the bath (the tub was outside of public view).

I LEARNED so much from this women, it was so very helpful for me in the long run b/c now I know how to groom my dog (she also recommended a WONDERFUL book on poodle grooming). I was in collage at the time, so $40 per visit added up very quickly!
I'm not sure if this is common practice, or even if groomers would feel comfortable with the 'regular' customer watching them do their work. But thankfully at the store where I took Ocsi everything was "out in the open" behind a viewing window. So for example, while Ocsi got his bath (I couldn't see him) I would do some shopping in the store, it was great!


----------



## Triskit (Feb 1, 2010)

ladyshadowhollyjc... 

Did the groomer explain their policy to you? Do they have all pets dropped off in the morning and all groomed before pick up? I would ask how they do things. 

When I groom a papillon I can give the bath, conditioner, rinse, towel dry, hand dry, cage dry dampness out, brush/comb, nails, clean ears, clip paw pads, trim feet, trim furnishings if requested, in under an hour. If matting is present it may take a bit longer and given the fact I may have interuptions... I do not see how it could take 5 and a half hours to groom 2. While the first is finishing drying in the cage I would be washing the second pup. and while the second is finishing drying I would be grooming the first. Even if matting was present and interuptions I believe 2 hours would be sufficient, three hours would be max, I would think. Would they allow you to watch? Sometimes if you are allowed to see what they do while at the groomer, it makes you feel more at ease that your dogs are getting the proper care yor pets deserve. =)


----------



## TanyaJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Most likely the grooming salon had all the dogs come in in the morning and then groomed the ones who's owners needed them by lunch and continued from there. That's what we used to do the first place I worked. So I would say next time ask if there's anyway you could pick them up earlier. Sometimes it helps if you give them a specific time and call if they haven't called you. If not they are usually comfortable and watching all the other dogs around too. I'm pretty sure that both of them were not getting worked on the whole time in that amount of time but I know a few salons operate that way. I would also ask if you could possibly see the bathing area I only know of a few places that don't let non-employees in the back to check out things and usually they aren't very reputable.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

They have a window so that we can watch if we wanted. The day I made the appointment I wanted them groom a bichon. They didn't explain exactly what their drop off policy was... Like if everyone got dropped off first thing or what not. I feel silly for not even thinking to ask. Like I said the only other experience I've had with groomers is one time years ago and at that tine we dropped her off and waited also. So I guess I sort of assumed that was the standard protocol.


----------



## Triskit (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe you could request to prepay, so they only have a fast interuption when you come to pick up your pups. It is difficult to stop when you are in the middle of grooming a pet, but I would want to pick my dogs up when they are done... and not have to wait. Maybe they would work with you.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> Thanks for the tips. I usually bathe them in the kitchen sink because bending on the bathtub hurts my back too much. Then I put a board over the sink and have them stand on that, so they are used to standing way off the ground.
> 
> I did take them to get groomed. They did really good and I was super happy with the way they looked and smelled.
> I dropped them off at 9, and got a call at 2:30. So it took 5 1/2 hours. Should this be an alarm going off in my head?
> I didn't know the protocol for having a dog groomed and usually what goes on. The only other time we took a dog to the groomer was my first Aussie when I was maybe 7 or 8 and we dropped her off at the groomer at 7:30 am and didn't get to pick her up until maybe 5:30 (I remember waiting for the phone call all day lol).


I wouldn't say an alarm. The only thing that might have happened was they were scared of the blow dryer and took longer to cage and/or hand dry, depending on what the groomer does. Better a longer wait than forcing them to "deal" with the high velocity drier so they can get done sooner. 
If she did a nice job, the dogs are happy and content, I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> Better a longer wait than forcing them to "deal" with the high velocity drier so they can get done sooner.


It's funny to me that so many groomers seem to have issues with force drying dogs. to date, i only have one dog that hates the force dryer, she is an 8 year old border collie who was an owner surrender to my boss, and had never been professionally bathed or blow dried in her life. almost a year later, i can now dry her without too much of a fight. even dogs who have never had it done before, are fine with me by the time im done with them. the only time i ever use a cage dryer is when a dog doesnt let me do around their head and ears (i have used the cage dryer once in the last 3 weeks). i think a lot of groomers need some new lessons on how to properly use a force dryer. 

also, 5 1/2 hours for ANY dog ridiculous to me. i dont think i have ever spend that much time on one dog. the worst dog i ever did was a matted great pyranese, that hadnt been done in over a year. that dog took me 3 hours, straight through with a couple breaks. 

i have worked in a place that took all dogs in the morning and groomed them throughout the day. it was honestly the worst salon i ever worked for. the most stressful too. I can handle grooming all day, but when all i do is bath for 5 hours, then spend another 5 straight doing nothing but drying, it gets frusturating, and i knew other people i worked with felt the same way. to me, it is just the worst way to run a salon. having 15 plus dogs in one place all together, barking, crying, some getting bathed, some drying, some getting a haircut, it is seriously one big stress filled room. that salon seemed to have the worst dogs, they all seemed stressed out, and were all pretty difficult. i have no doubt in my mind it had a lot to do with the environment. 

also, with that many dogs coming in at once, and so much going on all day, things start to slip. the reason i quit working in that salon was not only the stressful environment, but the way things like cleaning, customer service, and quality work got bumped out of the way to accept another dog. when you have one or two dogs come for an appointment, and the next doesnt come in until that dog is done or already gone home, you have time to clean between pets, and take a minute to yourself to just breath and not be around a dog. i told myself when i quit that job i would never work in a salon like that again. if the process of the salon stresses out not only the pets, but the workers you know you have a problem. every other salon i have worked for has taken dogs by appointment, and that dog gets done when it is dropped off. at most, 7 dogs were in the salon being worked on by different people (maybe 2 dogs a person). the dogs were happier, the groomers were happier, and in turn, the owkr was better, and the customers were happier. 

sorry this was so long, but a of people dont know the dealings of salons on the inside, and dont understand why a salon run this way would be worse, but it usually is.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> It's funny to me that so many groomers seem to have issues with force drying dogs. to date, i only have one dog that hates the force dryer, she is an 8 year old border collie who was an owner surrender to my boss, and had never been professionally bathed or blow dried in her life. almost a year later, i can now dry her without too much of a fight. even dogs who have never had it done before, are fine with me by the time im done with them. the only time i ever use a cage dryer is when a dog doesnt let me do around their head and ears (i have used the cage dryer once in the last 3 weeks). i think a lot of groomers need some new lessons on how to properly use a force dryer.
> 
> also, 5 1/2 hours for ANY dog ridiculous to me. i dont think i have ever spend that much time on one dog. the worst dog i ever did was a matted great pyranese, that hadnt been done in over a year. that dog took me 3 hours, straight through with a couple breaks.
> 
> ...


Papillons (I have 2), pomeranians and cavalier king charles spaniels usually take me an hour to groom straight through. I'm not saying this salon is/was perfect, but seeing as how the paying customer seemed happy and satisfied, and her dogs came home clean and happy, I'm saying no harm done. 
I have had old dogs literally have panic attacks when being force dried. 99% of dogs have no problem with the blow dryer, but that 1% do, and I don't want that 1% to freak out in my salon (especially dogs with heart problems, etc). 
If the customer is happy, I don't see the big deal. Shrug.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

The place I took them to is a smaller salon. I had originally met one of the groomers when she brought her rescued pit bull into the clinic I work at. She was very nice and seemed to be a little more on the knowledgeable side when it came to dealing with animals. 
Of all the other salons I went to, they seemed... I'm not sure... rushed? All were happy to show me around their salons, but they just seemed like it was a loud and chaotic environment (which working with animals I know it often is lol). They all sort of rubbed me the wrong way... it felt like they wanted to cram as many appointments as they could in one day. Which, is not a bad thing, but I kind of wanted a more personal atmosphere I guess. 

I'm thinking about asking the salons what their drop off policy is. Like I said, the only two experiences I've had with groomers was a drop off in the morning and pick up later in the afternoon. I'm kind of curious now as to other shops protocol.


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> They told me groom times usually go from 2-3 hours per dog and since it's their first time they're going to take it at the dog's pace.


I would say call around to mobile groomers and see if they charge by the hour. You might be better getting a mobile groomer who will take around 1.5 hours for both of them and thats at a relaxed pace. It might even cost less overall depending on your area. At shops the will usually spend most of their time waiting for their turn. Or try to find a shop who does appointments by the hour and not everyone drops off at 8 and picksup at 3pm deal.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Papillons (I have 2), pomeranians and cavalier king charles spaniels usually take me an hour to groom straight through. I'm not saying this salon is/was perfect, but seeing as how the paying customer seemed happy and satisfied, and her dogs came home clean and happy, I'm saying no harm done.
> I have had old dogs literally have panic attacks when being force dried. 99% of dogs have no problem with the blow dryer, but that 1% do, and I don't want that 1% to freak out in my salon (especially dogs with heart problems, etc).
> If the customer is happy, I don't see the big deal. Shrug.


Agreed. If the owner is happy with the service I don't see why everyone is scrutinizing the policy. Maybe she has all dogs dropped in the morning and all dogs picked up in the afternoon. She may work at her own pace and not have interruptions so she can groom peacefully and not feel stressed out, which is of course good for the dogs. I really wish the groomers here would show a little more comradarie rather than always having a pissing contest.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Agreed. If the owner is happy with the service I don't see why everyone is scrutinizing the policy. Maybe she has all dogs dropped in the morning and all dogs picked up in the afternoon. She may work at her own pace and not have interruptions so she can groom peacefully and not feel stressed out, which is of course good for the dogs. I really wish the groomers here would show a little more comradarie rather than always having a pissing contest.


I know in my shop, we like to have new dogs (and puppies) be able to "hang out" for a few minutes before being expected to do anything. Let them watch, listen, and learn. I don't know if this is a standard practice, but it's really gotten us good results in years past. 
I personally wouldn't want to babysit a grooming shop full of dogs all day, but I can see how someone who does their own phone answering, appointment taking, talking with potential clients, etc, might want to be able to do that (like you said), so she can groom peacefully and not be rushed by pick up times, and dogs coming in and out every half hour. 
We have a lot of people who prefer we just call them when their dog is ready, which works out nicely as well.


----------

